# Not anything to do with smoking meat



## HalfSmoked (Aug 7, 2020)

Some of the gang on here lately have included in the post some beautiful sun sets. What a relaxing thing to set and do during these trying times. SMFskr1 Has moved to a area where he should see some fabulous set sets. Show us what you have in your area.

Here's one I took in Key West back in March 2020








Thanks for looking.
Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 7, 2020)

Can't beat the keys Warren!

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 7, 2020)

Took this one while on vacation in Isle of Palms, SC October 2019. Sure would be nice to be back there about now!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2020)

Looks real pretty, Warren!!

I'll have to look at others' pics.
We don't get much in sunsets here---Trees are real high, nearly 360° around us.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2020)

Below is all I got.
It's an Oil Painting by My DIL "Bethany" of Bear Junior fishing with Diesel, their Chocolate Lab laying on the dock with him.

Bear


----------



## xray (Aug 7, 2020)

This was taken in the Keys in 2018. Sunset park at Key Colony Beach to be exact.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 7, 2020)

Those are some nice shots so far.  This is probably one of my better ones.  It was taken about 4 years ago at Canyon Lake in Texas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> Those are some nice shots so far.  This is probably one of my better ones.  It was taken about 4 years ago at Canyon Lake in Texas.
> 
> View attachment 457588
> View attachment 457588



Bad Link for me.
Says:  *Oops! We ran into some problems.*

Bear


----------



## R Blum (Aug 7, 2020)

Top of the Thumb in Michigan


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 7, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Bad Link for me.
> Says:  *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> 
> Bear



Weird.  I will try and repost it later.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 7, 2020)

I did get the same as Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 8, 2020)

Same here Bear and Winterrider.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks for all the likes guys they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## schlotz (Aug 9, 2020)

One of our favorite places...


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 9, 2020)

I took these within 50 feet of the door of my shack here in coastal NC


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 10, 2020)

Is mine visible for people now?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> Is mine visible for people now?



The links are gone now from your original post.
And the ones that are still in the quotes still don't send me to the right place,

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> The links are gone now from your original post.
> And the ones that are still in the quotes still don't send me to the right place,
> 
> Bear



Well, I tried it again and it said it uploaded it.  I have always been able to see it myself on this end.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> Well, I tried it again and it said it uploaded it.  I have always been able to see it myself on this end.




Just now, the Pics came up on your original post.
Both the same Pic, right?  Nice Pic!!

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 10, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Just now, the Pics came up on your original post.
> Both the same Pic, right?  Nice Pic!!
> 
> Bear



Thanks for the like.  Yeah, both the same pic.  Not sure why it showed up twice but at least it finally got there.   Just wish I had something better than my camera phone when I took it.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 10, 2020)

All nice pics . I Have a whole collection on a PC that won't boot up . 
This is Fort Morgan Ala . Morning after a storm .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks for the like bbqbrett it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 11, 2020)

Had a wicked storm move in fast yesterday afternoon  . VERY high winds . Took some trees over . 
After it passed went out to look around . This view from my front porch .


----------

